# sky tv in Majorca



## mmpltd (Jun 5, 2017)

hi,
this is my first post and sorry if it's most likely been asked already but i cannot find any info.
I have just bought a brand new property in Majorca (Casa Murada) and I have Sky multiroom here in UK.... currently my multiroom 2nd box is in my holiday home up North of Scotland... and works perfectly (as long as you don't connect to a phone line!) But my question is, The new villa comes with Arial point that is connected that receives Spanish satellite tv... so, would it just be a case of me plugging my sky multiroom box in? or won't that catch the sky satellite ? meaning I'd need to have a new dish installed? (which isn't an option.. as not allowed dishes on walls and don't really want one in garden as ugly!)
So then... my next option
I have wi fi in new villa which then if I simply bring over a cody box? would that work?? has anyone done this? I'd rather have my sky box as i know reception would be good if I can pick up the satellite...
3rd option... I have a slingbox from years ago... so i could use that? and sling my sky to my laptop.. then connect my laptop to new led tv via hdmi cable....

The option I would hope and prefer to work... would be bringing my 2nd sky box over.... so does anyone know if plugging it into the Spanish satellite point will catch the signal? (i'm assuming not!)

I'm also finding it almost impossible to find and shops online in majorca... for garden furniture, sunbeds etc etc... and wonder if i'm better just buying stuff in UK and driving one of my vans out for first time? Is it alot more expensive for stuff in Majorca compared to UK?
I was also looking to purchase a hot tub.... but apart from 1 place in Alcudia (hot spring) I can't find any other places?? Anyone got any info of places?
Oh... and cars... I want to get a 2nd hand car which i'll leave at airport between visits... and from my many years experience in driving over there.... an old battered one will do!! lol...as i see not many over there care for their cars!! So... best place to buy a 2nd hand car? I'm thinking of spending no more than 7k euros

thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mmpltd said:


> hi,
> this is my first post and sorry if it's most likely been asked already but i cannot find any info.
> I have just bought a brand new property in Majorca (Casa Murada) and I have Sky multiroom here in UK.... currently my multiroom 2nd box is in my holiday home up North of Scotland... and works perfectly (as long as you don't connect to a phone line!) But my question is, The new villa comes with Arial point that is connected that receives Spanish satellite tv... so, would it just be a case of me plugging my sky multiroom box in? or won't that catch the sky satellite ? meaning I'd need to have a new dish installed? (which isn't an option.. as not allowed dishes on walls and don't really want one in garden as ugly!)
> So then... my next option
> ...


:welcome:

I can't specifically help, since there's a fair bit of the Med between me & Mallorca - though I can see Ibiza on a clear day & I've seen photos taken from our headland which are said to be Mallorca.

Try putting 'muebles de jardín Mallorca' (for instance) into google. Hopefully just changing to the Spanish spelling will help!

To get SkyTV you'll need a satellite dish. The Spanish aerial will only pick up Spanish TV.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I can't specifically help, since there's a fair bit of the Med between me & Mallorca - though I can see Ibiza on a clear day & I've seen photos taken from our headland which are said to be Mallorca.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that the Spanish satellite point is tuned to Movistar+ on Astra 1KR/1L/1M at 19.2°E. Whereas you need Sky UK on Astra 2E/2F/2G at 28.2°E....so no luck there!

However, you can watch Sky TV without the need of a satellite dish via the internet. This could be on IPTV or an Android Box. If you're not fussy about picture quality the Android Box is fine, if you want better quality then a subscription-based IPTV is your answer.

Both will depend upon the reliability of your internet service, a steady 6 meg will be more than sufficient.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Blanco53 said:


> I'm guessing that the Spanish satellite point is tuned to Movistar+ on Astra 1KR/1L/1M at 19.2°E. Whereas you need Sky UK on Astra 2E/2F/2G at 28.2°E....so no luck there!
> 
> However, you can watch Sky TV without the need of a satellite dish via the internet. This could be on IPTV or an Android Box. If you're not fussy about picture quality the Android Box is fine, if you want better quality then a subscription-based IPTV is your answer.
> 
> Both will depend upon the reliability of your internet service, a steady 6 meg will be more than sufficient.


I don't know if the dish would be of a suitable size - but if it is, then turning it in the right direction would work.

*mmpltd* take a look around UK TV Costa Blanca - UK TV Spain - Freesat in Spain - Sky TV in Spain - IPTV Spain - Satellite TV in Spain - UK TV Spain - Sky TV Spain - Freesat Spain - IPTV Spain - British TV Spain - English TV Spain - The Sat and PC Guy

He's our resident expert (goes by the name of *sat*). You'll probably be able to find out if the signals reach your area.


----------



## mmpltd (Jun 5, 2017)

thanks

I think I've basically come up with the idea of using SLINGBOX... so i can sling it to my Laptop in my Majorcan home... then a simple HDMI cable from laptop to my LED TV should do the trick...This will cost me nothing...and to be honest... I don't want another ugly Sat dish in my garden... 
The wi fi option - I'll be taking out a Cody box to see how that works with the internet connection.. but I won't hold out hopes on that being as good as they say (7 meg)

thanks

(anyone know of hot tub place on Majorca?)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mmpltd said:


> thanks
> 
> I think I've basically come up with the idea of using SLINGBOX... so i can sling it to my Laptop in my Majorcan home... then a simple HDMI cable from laptop to my LED TV should do the trick...This will cost me nothing...and to be honest... I don't want another ugly Sat dish in my garden...
> The wi fi option - I'll be taking out a Cody box to see how that works with the internet connection.. but I won't hold out hopes on that being as good as they say (7 meg)
> ...


I checked the yellow pages for you for a hot tub https://www.paginasamarillas.es/a/jacuzzi/baleares/palma-de-mallorca/#


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> I don't know if the dish would be of a suitable size - but if it is, then turning it in the right direction would work..


Repositioning the dish is unlikely to work as it is now recommended that in order to continue to receive a good signal in Mallorca, a larger dish of 1.8m is used. That said the satellite signal strength appears to vary considerably even to properties a few Km apart. There are a few areas of Mallorca that appear to continue to receive satisfactory UK TV signals on a 1.5m or even 1.2m dish. However in order to receive Spanish satellite stations, only a small 80 cm is needed, so in all probability, it will prove far too small!!!

I used a Slingbox a few years back….without universal success. However, it may have improved since.

I find my Kodi Box (Android) great for watching movies and TV Series via the Exodus addon. Live sport wasn’t great on Kodi…..so for that I use IPTV.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

If you have Sky Multiroom, don't you also receive Sky Go as a part of your subscription? 
Sign up to a VPN and then use your laptop to drive your TV via HDMI to show your Sky programming..... you will, however, need a robust broadband speed & service.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Not looking to highjack this thread but I am wondering if people who have moved from the UK to Spain have taken their Sky box? I sent the "resident expert" sky a query but never received an answer. 

So, what have other people done with regards to taking their sky box on the move to Spain. I had assumed I would just keep the subscription active and get a dish installed if there wasn't one there. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Phil Squares said:


> Not looking to highjack this thread but I am wondering if people who have moved from the UK to Spain have taken their Sky box? I sent the "resident expert" sky a query but never received an answer.
> 
> So, what have other people done with regards to taking their sky box on the move to Spain. I had assumed I would just keep the subscription active and get a dish installed if there wasn't one there.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Our Skybox travelled with us from Central to Southern Europe without problems until we lost our BBC a couple of years ago. We now get BBC and ITV via a satellite dish and Icecrypt. 
We also have terrestrial Spanish tv.

All this tv yet we rarely watch.....but we do get Sky via small(ish) dish. We are in Western Andalucia.


----------



## mmpltd (Jun 5, 2017)

Localizer said:


> If you have Sky Multiroom, don't you also receive Sky Go as a part of your subscription?
> Sign up to a VPN and then use your laptop to drive your TV via HDMI to show your Sky programming..... you will, however, need a robust broadband speed & service.


yeah, I thought of this also... but i will give the slingbox option a try first... It used to work perfect years ago when i was holidaying in Florida... Obviously, it's a bit old hat now... but sometimes the old ways are the best? I'll try all options... obviously, the free ones first! The amount of money I have paid sky over the years.. they should fly over to Majorca for me and make sure I get it!!!! lol


----------

